# Quick & Easy Armature



## nightrideproductions

This is a way I came up with to make quick, cheap and easy armatures for props that appear to be coming out of the ground (Zombies, etc.).

Materials/Tools:
(you can use wadded-up newspaper instead of a wig head; tomato cages are available here)









First, turn the tomato cage upside-down, so that the largest circle is on the ground. Then, bend the 2 wires opposite eachother into the shape of arms. Remember to make shoulders, too:









Bend the third wire straight down, then up 90*° *at the middle of the top circle Cut the wire to an appropriate length so the wig head will slide all the way down:









Place the wig head onto the center wire (there are holes in the center of the necks:









Put newspaper around the shoulders to add padding:


----------



## nightrideproductions

Put a mask onto the wig head, and add a shirt. Bend the wires for the arms, and add hands if you want (You should also add newspaper around the arms, but I didn't for the picture):









And that's all there is to it. Use the tent stakes to hold it into the ground, and you're done.


----------



## spideranne

Cheap and easy with a great effect.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

that's a great trick


----------



## Wildcat

Very nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

As simple as this is, you could have a whole army of groundbreakers in your yard in no time


----------



## Lunatic

Nice. Can't beat the simplicity. Thanks!


----------



## samhayne

Original and easy storage, great idea !
thanks for sharing


----------



## trishaanne

I've made a few free standing zombies with the cages but never thought to cut them down for groundbreakers. Thanks....I plan on making a few this afternoon.


----------



## PattyA

Thanks so much for sharing, I love the ease of making this one!


----------



## Just Whisper

Great idea. Especially if you just want to fill space for effect. You could knock out several of these in an afternoon. And it makes me wonder why the simplest ideas are always the least obvious. Thanks. I will add these to my list of things to do next week.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets

Wow, quick and cheap, awesome idea 
Si


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Utterly Genius!


----------



## IshWitch

I bumped up my thread for these from 3/2007 to show everyone some variations.

I use milk jugs for under the masks, it is even cheaper and you can put a glow stick in there and it will glow thru' the eye holes. Plus you can color the eye area with marker or place colored plastic over that area to make a different look.


----------



## Girl of Vlad

clever.


----------



## creeperguardian

Wow i love it what is that name of that mask:jol::jol:


----------



## jdubbya

creeperguardian said:


> Wow i love it what is that name of that mask:jol::jol:


It's from Death Studios, I believe. It's from their Dead Zone collection and is called The Living Dead

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:184/ID:1/Group:13/index.html


----------



## [email protected]

Love this great idea...soooo easy and affordable. .. thanks for sharing...


----------



## LadyRose

That's cool.


----------



## NickWaka7

Nice trick! I will have to remember this one.


----------



## kimmilligan64

Iam trying this tommarow


----------

